# how i spend my time not plowing



## dayexco

city hires us to stack snow with the excavator at their snow dump site. looks like it will be 8-10 hrs a day for the next week or so.


----------



## Williams Ex Co

Gene..... Do you just have them dump in the slot and then throw to either side from the bench?


----------



## Mackman

You have a picture of the snow pile?


----------



## STIHL GUY

Mackman;1176378 said:


> You have a picture of the snow pile?


i'd like to see that too


----------



## dayexco

Williams Ex Co;1176265 said:


> Gene..... Do you just have them dump in the slot and then throw to either side from the bench?


they already stacked it as high as a 950 G cat would stack it..i'm guessing about 16-18'? i ramped myself up on top of the pile, dug that trench all the way to the back of the pile, and either the loader is feeding the tunnel from the front of the pile...or the trucks back in and dump so it doesn't have to be handled twice. btw paul...we're getting a HELLUVA blizzard here right now, can't see 20'


----------



## dayexco

i will take pics tomorrow of the pile itself. i took those from the cab of the excavator w/my phone.


----------



## cubanb343

Keep digging keyways like that one throughout the pile, you'll be able to stack snow for weeks!


----------



## thesnowman269

i wanna see this pile...


----------



## coldcoffee

You could make a lot of snow cones for the county fair next 4th of July, I'm sure It'll still be there.


----------



## STIHL GUY

coldcoffee;1176653 said:


> You could make a lot of snow cones for the county fair next 4th of July, I'm sure It'll still be there.


haha yeah that pile wont be melting for a while


----------



## Dustball

coldcoffee;1176653 said:


> You could make a lot of snow cones for the county fair next 4th of July, I'm sure It'll still be there.


3M's campus is a couple miles from me. Every year they take snow from their campus's parking lots and put it in one big pile. There's usually a pile of snow left going into June.


----------



## Plow man Foster

pretty impressive! 
Yes a picture of the "pile" would be nice to see one day! 
Or even a Google earth shot maybe! (but i think google only takes pics in the summer/spring)


----------



## dayexco

i keep taking pics from the cab of the excavator, need to take one once i get down off pile...the first pic, is of an old fiat allis fr20 loader bucket i converted to fit our 210 case excavator, 2nd is just truck backing up into the cut, 3rd is the 2 loaders cleaning up, i put 19 hrs in stacking yesterday. this has been VERY good deal for us. i'm SURE happy now that USM refused to make the contract revisions i requested, hired a competitor...and gave me the time to do this.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Thats alot of snow!!! Looks like pretty easy money though.. (meaning not a ton of physical labor)


----------



## lawnproslawncar

WOW!! I got to get me a job like that.


----------



## the new boss 92

holly snot, that awsome. deff get some pictures of the pile standing on the ground!


----------



## justinizzi

What kind of excavator are you running for this job


----------



## blk90s13

you need a melter !


----------



## dayexco

justinizi, 210 case


----------



## lawnproslawncar

Geesh why such a huge machine? Go get yourself a mini hoe! Lol
In all seriousness, wouldn't a dozer be more productive? And be able to stack higher?


----------



## jomama45

I really think you need to post a pic from the ground so the folks here can get an idea just how big the bucket really is. Congrats on the job BTW.


----------



## dayexco

lawnproslawncar;1186308 said:


> Geesh why such a huge machine? Go get yourself a mini hoe! Lol
> In all seriousness, wouldn't a dozer be more productive? And be able to stack higher?


this property is about 400' long...dozer "might" push 10-12 yds a pass, taking about 3-4 mins to do it. i have a close to 5 yd bucket on the excavator, i can cycle 3 times a minute.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

not to steal this thread, just some private snow piling last year here in chicago






got some of everything talked here towards the end


----------



## cretebaby

1olddogtwo;1187064 said:


> not to steal this thread, just some private snow piling last year here in chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got some of everything talked here towards the end


Cool vid. 



dayexco;1187037 said:


> this property is about 400' long...dozer "might" push 10-12 yds a pass, taking about 3-4 mins to do it. i have a close to 5 yd bucket on the excavator, i can cycle 3 times a minute.


If ya got to explain it ..............


----------



## 6.5 Chevy

pics of the pile and the machine
thanks


----------



## paponte

Nice gig! I like the bucket you rigged, that's using your head.


----------



## dayexco

6.5 Chevy;1187597 said:


> pics of the pile and the machine
> thanks


took this today


----------



## cretebaby

Nice Piles.


----------



## JD Dave

cretebaby;1192762 said:


> Nice Piles.


I agree!!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

It looks like a toy in that pic, the pile makes it look tiny


----------



## dayexco

the case salesman took a few "action pics" friday.


----------



## CGM Inc.

All that fuzzzzzz over some frozen water 
It will melt eventually!


----------



## Don Rauch

Just curious why does it need to be moved ? Your gain ,but double handling. Maybe flash flooding later .


----------



## PlatinumService

wow thats a huge bucket on that machine... nice!


----------

